# Standardproxy unter Debian



## Quest (12. Nov. 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Auf meinem eigenen Server ist sowas nicht nötig, weil er direkte Verbindung zum Netz hat.
Hier in der Firma habe ich gerade OpenX auf einem frischen Deb Lenny installiert.
OpenX will ja ganz gern wegen Versionscheck und ähnlichem nach Hause telefonieren.
Dazu müsste ich jetzt irgendwo einen Proxy konfigurieren der dann von PHP für das Telefonat nach Hause verwendet wird.
Wo kann ich denn das machen?


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2009)

Versuch doch mal das hier:

export http_proxy=http://123.123.123.123:8008/

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich php an die allgemeinen proxy settings hält.


----------



## Quest (16. Nov. 2009)

Hab ich schon ausgetestet. Hält sich leider nicht daran.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2009)

Dsnn solltest Du mal die openx leute fragen, die haben da bestimmt irgendwo eine eigene Einstellung dafür.


----------



## Quest (16. Nov. 2009)

Hab ich gemacht, da hab ich bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Hat sich aber trotzdem erledigt.
Ich konnte unseren Firewalladmin überzeugen den Server auf Port 80 und 443 nach draußen zu lassen wenn er eine Liste der angesprochenen Hostnamen bekommt.
Jetzt komm ich mit dem Server also doch direkt raus, wenigstens zu openx.
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------

